# j frame model 37? no double action problem



## dustyn1820 (Nov 4, 2012)

picked up a j frame airweight i was told it a model 37 5 shot smith. 
Problem is that it has no single action, its only double. I personally cerakote and gunkote and i took this on trade for a job.
i have opened it up and everything looks like it is there and it will action just fine. But the hammer wint hold back to fire.
Any advice would be appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

If the hammer won't stay cocked, that is no single action. If pulling the trigger cocks and releases the hammer, that's double action. A lot of police revolvers or dedicated self defense guns have had the single action notch removed as to not allow a super light trigger pull.


----------



## dustyn1820 (Nov 4, 2012)

sorry for the confusion my fault. if you pull the hammer back it will come full back and release "Nothing is holding it back".
if i pull the trigger it will action the hammer, and fire


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

It sounds like the single action notch has been removed.

If you can take some pictures of the hammer with the side plate off, I'm sure someone here can verify.


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

Their right, it sounds like it has been made a double action only revolver. Many PD's required that of all there revolvers as well as many people like that for a carry pistol.


----------



## dustyn1820 (Nov 4, 2012)

will try to get some pics, thanks


----------



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

I wouldn't mess with it. The S&W double action is smooth enough to be accurate in rapid fire. The J-Jrame is not a target revolver and is best fired double action. (I own and carry 5 different S&W J-Frames btw, including a model 637 and a Model 60)


----------



## dustyn1820 (Nov 4, 2012)

here is the pic maybe not hold on lol


----------



## dustyn1820 (Nov 4, 2012)

the problem is i have this sold lol. and he wants it right, i figured it was always a double action. but if it is a easy fix i will do it


----------



## dustyn1820 (Nov 4, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8168518949/

sorry other pics wouldnt show up had to link


----------

